
Mitxela's Project Concepts - _def
https://mitxela.com/projects/concepts
======
_def
For more inspiration check out the rest of his page, especially his
hardware[1] and software projects[2].

I'm not affiliated with him and recently discovered his channel on youtube[3].
But his homepage is just a sparkling land of great and funny things, I had to
share it.

[1]
[https://mitxela.com/projects/hardware](https://mitxela.com/projects/hardware)

[2]
[https://mitxela.com/projects/software](https://mitxela.com/projects/software)

[3]
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCeEf90AEmmxaQs5BUkHqR3Q](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCeEf90AEmmxaQs5BUkHqR3Q)

